# Access 2000 / 2003; Datei mit externem Standardprogramm öffnen



## jeipack (14. April 2010)

Hi
Kann ich aus Access 2000/2003 mit VBA eine Datei mit dem im Windows zugewiesenen Standardprogramm öffnen?

Also z.B. *.bmp mit dem Zeichnungsprogramm, *.xml mit Excel, *.mp3 mit dem zugewiesenen Musikplayer etc.


Greez


----------

